# Anybody know any ISTP type 8s?



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

How rare is an ISTP 8? I have found some resources online for them, just interested if anyone here actually knows any.

I'm an ISTP type 8 myself, I find it strange that online you rarely see any outside of type 5/6/9. SHOW YOURSELVES!!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I know an ISTJ type 8.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

@Sniper ?


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

I believe my best friend IRL to be an ISTP 8w9 though he may be ESTP.


----------



## Sniper (Jul 27, 2012)

@*Dumaresq *you think im an istp? how do you figure?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Splash Shin said:


> How rare is an ISTP 8? I have found some resources online for them, just interested if anyone here actually knows any.
> I'm an ISTP type 8 myself, I find it strange that online you rarely see any outside of type 5/6/9. SHOW YOURSELVES!!


action movies are full of them

- Blondie (The Good the Bad and the Ugly)
- Machete
- Rambo
- Dominic Toretto (The Fast and the Furious) 
- Budd (Kill Bill)


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

@Splash Shin
Here.


----------

